#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  What are most popular Test Automation Frameworks?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

A Test Automation Framework is a set of guidelines use for creating and designing test cases.
There are many types of test automation frameworks for testing responsive websites.


Can someone list down the most popular test automation frameworks?

----------


## Beacon

> Can someone list down the most popular test automation frameworks?


I tried RF and spock framework in early 2015's! But, now there are hundreds of new modern JS test frameworks coming like mushroom everyday  :Smile: 
robot framework and Spock is user friendly and easy to understand for newbies.

----------


## Bhavya

> I tried RF and spock framework in early 2015's! But, now there are hundreds of new modern JS test frameworks coming like mushroom everyday 
> robot framework and Spock is user friendly and easy to understand for newbies.


Thank you for sharing your experienced suggestions,I will try robot framework or Spock as I am a newbie  :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> A Test Automation Framework is a set of guidelines use for creating and designing test cases.
> There are many types of test automation frameworks for testing responsive websites.
> 
> 
> Can someone list down the most popular test automation frameworks?


Here are some test automation frameworks
cypress
*Robot Framework*
RedwoodHQ

----------


## Bhavya

> Here are some test automation frameworks
> cypress
> *Robot Framework*
> RedwoodHQ


Thank you for sharing your suggestions Shivani, I will consider your suggestions.

----------

